

Google Brings TV White Space Internet To South African Schools - nthnclrk
http://www.thismoderngent.com/2013/03/google-brings-tv-white-space-internet-to-south-african-schools/

======
qompiler
Haha, that's a really good name to use for your technology in South Africa.
It's like Google fired its PR department a month ago.

~~~
sneak
Just FYI: possessive "its" does not receive an apostrophe.

~~~
nthnclrk
Disregard. Now realised the second _its_ in the sentence and you are quite
right.

~~~
qompiler
I missed it as well, changing it now.

------
mtgx
Wireless Internet is definitely the future in Africa, since they won't be able
to afford to put cables everywhere. And since LTE and even 3G are still quite
expensive there, white spaces/Super Wi-Fi will probably be the future of the
Internet there.

~~~
buyx
In rural areas, certainly. There's plenty of cable that's been laid in South
African cities.

